# Viper Alarm



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

I am fitting a viper alarm and wondering if there is a speed sense operation (e.g. lock doors over xx miles an hour)

anyone with insights?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Contact Viper.

I had this feature in my 2005 Silverado (factory option, not Viper), but it wasn't speed controlled. It used a transmission sensor. When the transmission was moved from Park, the doors locked.


----------

